# installed kde-gnome2-xfce4 and xorg but command "startx" after monitor signal problem



## anorian (Jul 26, 2012)

I installed KDE, Gnome, XFCE and Xorg but command *startx* after monitor signal problem.

So I command *startx* after coming back screent and after monitor signal flashing.

I wait for help


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2012)

Handbook: 6.4 X11 Configuration


----------



## anorian (Jul 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Handbook: 6.4 X11 Configuration



Thank you for your interest @SirDice

But I read and I don't understand. So a lot mixed article so what can I do How can I do?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2012)

Post your xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log on pastebin.com and post a link here.


----------



## anorian (Jul 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Post your xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log on pastebin.com and post a link here.



where xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log way

so *ee /../../..* where

I sad


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2012)

What's your native language? The handbook is available in other languages.


----------



## anorian (Jul 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What's your native language? The handbook is available in other languages.



turkey


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2012)

I see there's a tr/tr_TR.ISO8859-9 directory but unfortunately it doesn't contain anything. That's a shame, I think you would find it easier to understand if it was available in your native language.


----------



## mwatkins (Jul 26, 2012)

anorian, you might consider trying out PC-BSD if you have little experience with BSD or Linux and want or need a graphical environment running. PC-BSD is FreeBSD under the covers but designed for an easy installation of a graphical desktop and is particularly well suited to those who are just getting started in learning about FreeBSD and Unix-like operating systems.

It's too bad the FreeBSD Turkish Documentation Project isn't farther along, but perhaps you might consider contacting one of the members of that project - they may be able to point you in the direction of resources in your native language.

http://www.enderunix.org/ftdp/

The Turkish landing page for FreeBSD.org is very dated it appears:

http://www.freebsd.org/tr/index.html

If you continue to work with FreeBSD, who knows, maybe you can join that project some day.


----------



## anorian (Jul 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I see there's a tr/tr_TR.ISO8859-9 directory but unfortunately it doesn't contain anything. That's a shame, I think you would find it easier to understand if it was available in your native language.





			
				mwatkins said:
			
		

> anorian, you might consider trying out PC-BSD if you have little experience with BSD or Linux and want or need a graphical environment running. PC-BSD is FreeBSD under the covers but designed for an easy installation of a graphical desktop and is particularly well suited to those who are just getting started in learning about FreeBSD and Unix-like operating systems.
> 
> It's too bad the FreeBSD Turkish Documentation Project isn't farther along, but perhaps you might consider contacting one of the members of that project - they may be able to point you in the direction of resources in your native language.
> 
> ...



@SirDice and @mwatkins a lot thanks for interest


----------

